# Smokey Mountain Ahoy!



## instamatt (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Currently writing this at work with the great news that my WSM has finally arrived!

A slight delay in dispatch but the masterplan is falling into place!

Will take pictures of the unboxing! Why? Because i'm fricking excited 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






With the aim for my first smoke this weekend *<|;o)

Share the dream people!

M


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Matt.  Congrats on the smoker.  Hope you have great weather this weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope this good weather holds for you !


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 21, 2015)

By the sounds of it, I don't think he cares what the weather will be doing.

That smoker is going live!!

Go get them Matt

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like a match made in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it is wet and windy though don't be too disappointed if you cannot keep the temperature stable - though the forecast seems to be OK at the moment for you until late afternoon.


----------



## instamatt (Apr 22, 2015)

Well the WSM is tucked away safely in it's cover in the garage. Not! Tucked away next to me in bed as some of my work colleagues have suggested. Apparently smoking food is all I now talk about at work!

Weather does indeed suggest rain late PM in lovely Lincolnshire but as it's Wednesday there is still time for that to change (I Hope)

My Maverick ET-732 arrived this morning so I think I'm all set for this weekend

It's either going to be glorious or a complete mess


----------

